# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ::..  کیا انتخاب رشته کردن ؟   ..:: Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ

## 2013films

تو صفحه انتخاب رشته 95 ، تو صفحه زیر : 



نوشته : 

توجه ویژه : داوطلب گرامی حتما قبل از ثبت انتخاب رشته اصلاحیه اطلاعیه دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال 1395 را مطالعه فرمایید 



*این لینک اصلاحیه کجای سنجش هستش پیداش نمی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ali1st

الان زوده بزار اصلاحیه ها بیاد

----------


## ali1st

چند روز طول میکشه تا اونجا که میدونم و معمولا میزارا بعدش انتخاب رشته کنن چون ظرفیتا گاهی زیاد میشه

----------


## atena.kh

دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم هنوز نیومده

----------


## king of konkur

27 ام انتخاب رشته میکنم من
راستی 
باید کارت اعتباری دوباره بخریم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## frog

من لیست رشته هامو نوشتم ولی هنوز وارد نکردم

----------


## dorsa20

اون اصلاحیه رو به مرور میذارن

----------

